# Gothic 2 dndr Frage : wie werde ich feuermagier ??



## SeasonsInBlack (2. September 2004)

Hallo hab mal ne frage zum thema feuermagier . habe alle aufgaben als novize erfüllt und stelle mich der prüfung des feuers . habe von pyroka den auftrag bekommen das ich den zeichen inos folgen soll und ihm das bringen was der gläubige hinter dem pfad findet . hab keine ahnung wo ich zum suchen beginnen soll .....
vielen dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. September 2004)

Kleiner Tipp:
Gehe zur Taverne in der Nähe des Klosters und laufe den Pfad entlang, der am Lager vorbei führt, in dem Dragomir herumsitzt.

Die Zeichen Innos sind natürlich 



Spoiler



die Schreine.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (2. September 2004)

Wenn du richtung Ruinen im Norden gehst, begegnen dir andere Novizen die die Prüfung des Feuers bestehen wollen.

In der Nähe des Schwarzen Trolles im Nordosten findest du eine versteckte Höhle in der dich dann ein Novize angreift.

Mit dem Schlüssel den Pyrokar dir gegeben hat, kannst du die Truhe (darin befindet sich ein Runenstein) öffnen.

Dann nur noch zurück zum Kloster... der rest erklärt sich von aleine.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. September 2004)

El-Chupakneebray am 02.09.2004 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du richtung Ruinen im Norden gehst, begegnen dir andere Novizen die die Prüfung des Feuers bestehen wollen.
> 
> In der Nähe des Schwarzen Trolles im Nordosten findest du eine versteckte Höhle in der dich dann ein Novize angreift.
> 
> ...


Welcher Rest? Hast doch schon alles verraten.


----------



## RapKing (2. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 02.09.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 02.09.2004 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Rest iss das du den Heiligen Hammer klauen musst und damit den MAGISCHEN Golem umhauen Musst dann zurück zum kloster und ne feuerpfeil rune erschaffen. den Hammer klauste im keller du musst den novizen einschlafen lasse und der golem iss auf weg zum schwarzen troll bei der Brücke.


----------



## Pumiggl (3. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 02.09.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 02.09.2004 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du den "Lebenden Fells" schon besiegt hast, hat er eigentlich alles verraten. Wenn NICHT, dann hast du noch n bischen was vor dir.


----------

